# Has anyone ever bought fish online?



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm hoping to get some Siamese Fighting Fish, but I can find any decent breeders nearby, and I'd rather not get from Pets at Home (plus, that's a long journey too).

I've found a couple of companies who send the fish to your door, they are well packaged and have a heat pad, but my parents are saying it would be pointless as they would be dead when they got here (which I am sure they wouldn't be but they are skeptical).

Just wondered if anyone had, or if anyone has any thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Most suppliers offer a 'live arrival guarantee', that is they'll give you a full refund or a replacement at their own expense should the fish arrived dead. 

I prefer to buy fish from a good aquatic store with experienced staff so I can get a good look at what I'm parting with my cash for. If you decide to order online, I would avoid doing so during periods of severe weather when delivery services can be delayed.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

See its 110 miles to the nearest place that sells fish, and another 110 back obivously, and that's a long journey which I can't make easily. And they rarely have Betta's in anyway.

I think I'll just go ahead with online once its all set up.


----------



## adam87 (Nov 16, 2010)

I sell live fish. My supplier sells to most of the nations pet shops, they arrive to you as alive and well as the shops get them. 

Blue, Red, Green or Crowntail Fighters £2.99
Females £1.99

Flat £25 24hr courier fee for my service which packages the animals for 48hours. 
As many items as you like all under one delivery. Arrive alive guarentee.

There are others with higher fish prices, and lower delivery charges. 
Go with your instincts on which service, but delivery services are generally good.
These services come direct from suppliers and cut out the pet shop stage which has to feed and house them while they wait in the shop to be sold, hence high pet shop prices.
I hope you find the skeptics view wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

My OH gets email updates on this

WELCOME TO SIAMIMBELLIS.COM

But I dont know if they deliver via UK. But htey have some stunning Siamese fighting fish.

My OH is now telling me EBAY sell them.

I shall have to go check it out.......


----------



## adam87 (Nov 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> My OH gets email updates on this
> 
> WELCOME TO SIAMIMBELLIS.COM
> 
> ...


I used to sell them on feebay, before they started alienating sellers, I've just finished putting barbs and brackish fish on castoff a new site with great potential and fantastic customer service.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going to be looking for 5 or 6 female bettas' different colours if possible, do you have a range of colours?

Do you have corydoras?


----------



## adam87 (Nov 16, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> I'm going to be looking for 5 or 6 female bettas' different colours if possible, do you have a range of colours?
> 
> Do you have corydoras?


You'd get a random mix of colours though the females are nowhere near as colourful as males. I cannot guarentee specific colours for females.

Corydoras available;
Green Brochis Cat £3.99
Albino Corydoras £1.99
Bronze Corydoras £1.99
Peppered Corydoras £1.99
Corydoras punctatus £2.99
Corydoras panda £3.99
Corydoras julii £2.99
Corydoras rabauti £2.99
Corydoras sterbai £4.99
Corydoras schwartzi £2.99
Corydoras metae £2.99
Corydoras sodalis OUT OF STOCK
Fine Spotted Corydoras OUT OF STOCK
Corydoras arcuatus £2.99


----------

